# Semantische Relationen



## Piratentochter

In welcher semnantischen Relationen stehen die Begriffe "Eltern" und "Kind"?
Meiner Ansicht nach eine hierarchistierte Teil-von-Beziehung des Hyperonyms Elterns zum Hyponym Kind?
Kann mir jemand helfen? 
Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Kajjo

Du verwendest die Begriffe Hyperonym und Hyponym falsch.

Ein Hyperonym ist einfach ein Oberbegriff, z.B. _Fahrzeug _für _Auto, Motorrad, LKW_... Oder zum Beispiel Säugetier für Hund, Katze, Pferd... Jeder Hund ist ein Säugetier, aber nicht jedes Säugetier ist ein Hund. Genau diese Einseitigkeit der Zuordnung zu Mengen macht den Begriff Hyperonym aus.

Der Oberbegriff _Familienmitglieder _deckt zum Beispiel _Eltern, Kind, Mutter, Vater, Cousine_ und so weiter ab.

Kind ist z.B. auch ein Hyperonym von Tochter und Sohn. Tochter und Sohn sind Hyponyme von Kind.

Eine Eltern-Kind-Relation sollte man als genau das bezeichnen: Eltern-Kind-Relation.


----------



## Piratentochter

Eltern-Kind-Relation = Meronymie (Teil-von-Beziehung) Habs schon herausgefunden, danke!


----------



## Gernot Back

Piratentochter said:


> Eltern-Kind-Relation = Meronymie (Teil-von-Beziehung) Habs schon herausgefunden, danke!


Nein, Kinder sind kein Teil der Eltern! _Kind _bzw. _Sohn_/_Tochter _ist das Antonym von _Erwachsene(r) _bzw._ Eltern_/_Vater_/_Mutter_!

Wenn du Kinder als Teil der Eltern begreifst, könntest du den Mord, den Eltern bei Familiendramen an ihren eigenen Kindern begehen, auch gleich als _erweiterten Selbstmord_ oder die von Eltern aus religiösem Aberglauben veranlasste Genitalverstümmelung an ihren Kindern als Ausübung des Rechtes auf "_ihre_ freie Religionsausübung" verharmlosen, wie das leider sehr oft geschieht!


----------



## Piratentochter

Habs in einem Linguistik Lehrbuch als Beispiel gefunden (und nein kein religiöses firlefanz buch). Antonymie passt aber doch auch nicht, das wär ein Gegensatz mit möglichen Abstufungen. also krank - kränklich - erholt - gesund; oder warm - lauwarm - kühl - kalt...
dann noch eher Kontradiktion, also Wortpaare die sich strikt in zwei Teile teilen, oder?


----------



## Gernot Back

Piratentochter said:


> Antonymie passt aber doch auch nicht, das wär ein Gegensatz mit möglichen Abstufungen.


Bestreitest du die Antonymie von _tot _und _lebendig _oder von _wahr _und _falsch_?


----------



## Piratentochter

Ich bestreite nichts, ich versuch zu lernen....... -.- 
tot und lebendig = kontradiktion


----------



## Gernot Back

Eine _contradictio in adiecto_ oder _ein Oxymoron_ wäre, wenn du beide Eigenschaften, _tot _und _lebendig_, einem Individuum gleichzeitig zuschreiben würdest!


----------



## Perseas

Ich stimme Gernot zu. Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Antonymen. Ich glaube, "Kinder/Eltern" sind Anonyme und haben _Konverse Relation_.


> Konverse Relation: Zwei Wörter sind konvers, wenn sie sich auf denselben Vorgang beziehen, ihn aber aus zwei verschiedenen Blickwinkeln beschreiben. _Beispiel_: Die Wörter _kaufen_ und _verkaufen_ beschreiben beide den Akt eines Handels, unterscheiden sich aber in ihrem Blickwinkel.


Source


----------



## Piratentochter

Okay, klingt schlüssig, kommt bei uns im Lehrbuch nicht vor. Also Antonyme dann einfach. 
So wie herauf und herunter dann?


----------



## Gernot Back

Piratentochter said:


> So wie herauf und herunter dann?


Ich würde eher _*her*auf _und _*hin*unter _bzw. _*hin*auf _und _*her*unter _für Antonyme halten.


----------



## berndf

Ich sehe es wie Kajjo, eine _Eltern-Kind-Beziehung_ ist eine _Eltern-Kind-Beziehung_ und also solche einfach eine _asymmetrische Relation_. Mit des Kategorien _Synonym, Antonym, Hypernym, Hyponym, Meronym, Holonym _und _Troponymy _hat das alles nichts zu tun.


----------



## Piratentochter

Gernot Back said:


> Ich würde eher _*her*auf _und _*hin*unter _bzw. _*hin*auf _und _*her*unter _für Antonyme halten.



bei mir wird nach der bedeutungsrelation von herauf und herunter gefragt...


----------



## Piratentochter

berndf said:


> Ich sehe es wie Kajjo, eine _Eltern-Kind-Beziehung_ ist eine _Eltern-Kind-Beziehung_ und also solche einfach eine _asymmetrische Relation_. Mit des Kategorien _Synonym, Antonym, Hypernym, Hyponym, Meronym, Holonym _und _Troponymy _hat das alles nichts zu tun.



ich muss es aber mit einem beschreiben, ich hab mir die hausübung nicht ausgedacht  also ich probiers einfach mit antonym und frag mal nach...
ist eben ein linguistik einführungskurs...


----------



## Kajjo

Piratentochter said:


> ich muss es aber mit einem beschreiben, ich hab mir die hausübung nicht ausgedacht  also ich probiers einfach mit antonym und frag mal nach... ist eben ein linguistik einführungskurs...


Wichtig ist doch aber das Verständnis, was die Begriffe bedeuten.

Hyperonym bedeutet Oberbegriff. Hast du diesen Begriff verstanden und dir den Wikipedia-Artikel dazu durchgelesen? Oberbegriff ist doch ein leicht verständliches Konzept und wenn man das verstanden hat, dann weiß man sicher, dass "Eltern <> Kind" keine solche Beziehung aufweisen. Das geht also schon mal gar nicht.

Antonym bedeutet Gegensatz. Das eine schließt das andere aus. Erwachsener und Kind könnte man als Antonym auffassen, wenn man etwas engstirnig davon aus geht, dass ein Kind immer im Kindesalter ist. In diesem Sinne könnten Eltern und Kind auch Antonyme sein. Aber wir wissen ja alle, dass Kinder auch Kinder bleiben, wenn sie selbst schon längst erwachsen sind und eigene Kinder haben. Sollte dein Linguistik-Kurs ausgerechnet dieses Beispiel für Antonym verwenden, dann fehlt dem Dozenten das nötige Sprachgefühl. Reine Definitionen bringen nicht viel, wenn Semantik, Logik und Realität auf der Strecke bleiben.

Eine Eltern-Kind-Beziehung charakterisiert die Abstammung. Eltern und Kind schließen sich dabei konzeptionell nicht gegenseitig aus, nur die Instanzen (Vater Paul und seine Tochter Susi) sind paarweise klar zugeordnet, trotzdem kann Vater Paul das Kind von Susis Großvater Egon sein.


----------



## Piratentochter

ich weiß was was bedeutet. Ich hab dafür ja mein Lehrbuch  Ich bin mir eben unsicher bei dem Begriffen. Und nachdem das für mich als Historikerin eigentlich komplettes Neuland ist, hab ich gehofft es kann mir hier jemand helfen. Im Lehrbuch haben nur halb so viele Begriffe wie man Internet zu dem Thema findet. Es ist eben eine Einführung.. Und dann geh ich aber auch davon aus, dass ich mit dem Begriffen die durchs Lehrbuch eingeführt wurden auche eine solche Relation beschreibbar ist. Scheint ja auch so zu sein, wenn man sie als Antonyme bezeichnen kann. Wie gesagt es ist eine EINFÜHRUNG.


----------



## Kajjo

OK. Ich habe das nur so eindringlich formuliert, weil du ja in #1 die Begriffe noch nicht verstanden hattest. Wenn man weiß, was ein Oberbegriff ist, dann kann man _Eltern_ ja nicht als solchen bezeichnen.

Meines Erachtens muss auch _gerade _eine Einführung die nötige Exaktheit aufweisen. Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken!

Verquere Billig-Beispiele, die man sich irgendwie schönreden kann, die aber wahrlich nicht treffend sind, sind ein ganz miserabler Bestandteil einer meist ebenso miserablen Einführung. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Eltern und Kind lassen sich mit den zur Auswahl stehenden Begriffen nicht gut beschreiben. Ich stimme euch aber zu, dass wenn man einen Begriff wählen muss, dann Antonym noch am ehesten passt. Wie man bei solch dämlichen Beispielen aber wirklich ein gutes inneres Konzept als Lernender entwickeln soll, bleibt offen.


----------



## Piratentochter

Ich denke schon dass ich die Begriffe verstanden hab; zwar sind sie nicht gefestigt, aber das macht ja nichts.
ich habe nur folgende begriffe:
- synonymie (partielle und strikte)
- Bedeutungsähnlichkeit
- Über/ Unterordnung (Hyperonyme - Hyponym)
- Meronymie (Meronym und Holonym) - Hierarchisierung wird als teil davon bezeichnet darum mein Gedanke in diese Richtung beim Beispiel Eltern - Kind.
- Kohyponym
- Kontradiktion 
- Antonym 
- Reihung bzw. Heteronymie 
- Ambiguität (Polysemie - Homonyme) 

Die Begriffe werden dir entgegengefetzt und dann soll man eben die Übung erledigen:

1.) schön - hässlich
2.) Rose - Nelke - Veilchen - ....
3.) Rose - Blume
4.) männlich - weiblich
5.) Montag - Dienstag - Mittwoch - ...
6.) Fahrzeug - Bus 
7.) Eltern - Kind
8.) teuer - billig
9.) herauf - hinauf 
10.) herauf - herunter
11.) Beruf - Journalist
12.) hier - dort 
13.) gut - schlecht 
14.) geben - nehmen 
15.) Ehemann - Ehefrau


----------



## berndf

Piratentochter said:


> ich muss es aber mit einem beschreiben, ich hab mir die hausübung nicht ausgedacht  also ich probiers einfach mit antonym und frag mal nach...
> ist eben ein linguistik einführungskurs...


Mpffff. Dann ist die Aufgabe halt bereits ein Kategorienfehler.

Diese Termini bezeichnen Begriffe der Objektsprache, also Objekte der Metasprache, als in einem bestimmten metasprachlich definiertem Zusammenhang (Gegenteil, Überbegriff,...) stehend. _Eltern-Kind _beschreibt Objekte der Objektsprache als in einem objektsprachlich definierem Zusammenhang stehend. Das passt hinten und vorne nicht zusammen.


----------



## Piratentochter

das versteh ich jetzt leider nicht  aber mir kam das auch etwas durchnander vor.... aber werd mich wohl jetzt damit zufriedengeben


----------



## Perseas

Jeder würde Wortpaare wie "heiß-kalt" oder "Liebe-Haß" in die Kategorie der Antonyme einordnen. Einer Theorie zufolge kann man heute Antonymie als einen weiteren Begriff sehen und deswegen lassen sich verschiedene Arten von Antonymie unterscheiden. Also Wortpaare wie z.B. "kaufen-verkaufen", "Lehrer-Schüler" oder "Ehemann-Ehefrau" sind Antonyme. Ich finde es auch komisch, weil ich auf der Grundlage der traditionellen Grammatik unterrichtet wurde, aber diese linguistische Lehre existiert und wird unterrichtet.


----------



## berndf

Gut dass nicht Linguistik-Scheine mehr machen muss. Mein Logik-Professor hätte mir eine solche Beschreibung der Konzepte _Eltern_ und _Kind_ um die Ohren geschlagen. Danke, für die Erklärung. Ich verstehe jetzt besser, was die meinen.


----------



## Kajjo

Die Begriffe werden dir entgegengefetzt und dann soll man eben die Übung erledigen:

Antonyme, eindeutig:

1.) schön - hässlich
8.) teuer - billig
13.) gut - schlecht
4.) männlich - weiblich [eingeschränkt, nach erweiterter Definition von Perseas]
15.) Ehemann - Ehefrau [eingeschränkt, nach erweiterter Definition von Perseas]

Hyponym - Hyperonym
3.) Rose - Blume -- eine Rose ist eine Blume

Hyperonym - Hyponym
11.) Beruf - Journalist -- Journalist ist ein Beruf
6.) Fahrzeug - Bus -- ein Bus ist ein Fahrzeug

Kohyponyme
2.) Rose - Nelke - Veilchen - .... (Kohyponyme von Hyperonym "Blume")
5.) Montag - Dienstag - Mittwoch - ... (Kohyponyme von Hyperonym "Wochentag")

Dann bleibt

7.) Eltern - Kind

immer noch offen. Die meinen wohl Antonym, aber das ist selbst von Perseas erweiterer Definition nicht mehr gedeckt, finde ich. Kind und Eltern sind keine Gegensätze. Über so wenig Logik kann ein Dozent doch gar nicht verfügen...


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielleicht ist „Heteronymie“ die gewünschte Antwort:





> [1] Linguistik: Verhältnis/Beziehung zwischen Wörtern des gleichen Sachbereichs, die einen verschiedenen Wortstamm und gleichzeitig eine verwandte Bedeutung haben, z. B. *Vater/Mutter/Kind*; Januar/Februar/... Heteronymie – Wiktionary


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, möglicherweise. Ich kenne Heteronymie nur im Sinne der Wiktionary-Definition (2) ("Sonnabend/Samstag") und sehe Vater/Mutter/Kind nicht als Heteronyme an. Es sind doch einfach verschiedene Begriffe?! Seltsame Definitionen bar jeglicher Logik.


----------



## berndf

Ja, das ergibt ebensowenig einen Sinn. Heteronyme sind die Elemente des Definitionsbereiches einer Relation, ähnlich wie Antonyme die Definitionsbereiche komplementärer Relationen beschreiben. Hingegen beschreiben _Vater-Mutter-Kind_ die Valenzen und nicht die Definitionsbereiche einer dreiwertigen Relation.

Man könnte natürlich _Vater_ als die Klasse aller Männer verstehen, die in der _Vater_-Valenz dieser Relation erscheinen. Dann wäre das Antonym zu _Vater_ aber _kinderloser Mann_ und keineswegs _Kind_.

Ich kann da auch keine sinnvolle Logik sehen.


----------



## Gernot Back

Kajjo said:


> Die meinen wohl Antonym, aber das ist selbst von Perseas erweiterer Definition nicht mehr gedeckt, finde ich. Kind und Eltern sind keine Gegensätze. Über so wenig Logik kann ein Dozent doch gar nicht verfügen...


Wieso nicht? Wenn Paradebeispiele für konverse Antonymie _kaufen _- _verkaufen, erben - vererben _sowie _Vorfahre - Nachkomme sind_, warum sollte man _Eltern _und _Kinder, d_ie nichts anderes als direkte_ Vorfahren _bzw._ Nachkommen _der ersten Generation voneinander sind, denn dann nicht so sehen? Dass _Eltern _im Deutschen ein Pluralwort ist, _Kind _aber nicht, ist ein lexikalisches Phänomen und hat mit der Semantik nichts zu tun. Das Fehlen von _*Elter _im Singular könnte man als lexikalische Lücke ansehen. Wir erleben aber auch gerade, wie diese Lücke, etwa in manchen amtlichen Formularen, auf genderistisches Betreiben hin geschlossen wird.
- Elter 1 und Elter 2


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn...


Ja, *wenn*...

Ich, und Kajjo offenbar auch, halte das Konzept eines _konversen Antonyms_ für Unsinn. Namen sind natürlich Schall und Rauch und wenn sich alle Beteiligten über die Verwendung eines Terminus einig sind, kann man Dinge natürlich benennen wie man will. Aber _lebendig-tot_ und _kaufen-verkaufen_ in dieselbe Schublade zu stecken ist doch schon Zeichen einer Konzeptvermischung, die in der Praxis wenig geeignet erscheint, brauchbare Terminologie zu produzieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich empfinde das Konzept von Konversion als signifikant anders als das der Antonymie. Ein Vermischen ergibt meines Erachtens gar keinen Sinn. Eltern und Kind kann man als konverse Vertauschung betrachten, aber eigentlich nicht wirklich sinnvoll als Antonyme. Ich kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen, was du meinst, und es stimmt, dass die beiden Konzepte eine gewisse gedankliche Überlappung haben können, auch wenn sie eigentlich grundverschieden sind.

_Kaufen / verkaufen _ist eine konverse Vertauschung. Der eine kauft, was der andere verkauft. Es kommt also nur auf die Perspektive an, der Vorgang ist ein und derselbe. _Vater / Sohn_ (und von mir aus auch _Eltern / Kinder_) kann man ebenso betrachten: Paul ist der Vater von Stefan, Stefan ist der Sohn von Paul: Identischer Sachzusammenhang, unterschiedliche Perspektive.

_Teuer / billig_ oder _groß / klein _sind dagegen Gegensatzpaare. Es sind unterschiedliche Sachverhalte und nicht die gleiche Eigenschaft aus verschiedenen Perspektiven betrachtet. Eine Konversion ist hier nicht möglich.

Warum man bei Konversion den Begriff Antonymie ergänzen sollte, ist mir schleierhaft. Beide Konzepte sind grundverschieden. Es verwirrt und verwischt nur die Definition von Konversion.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Warum man bei Konversion den Begriff Antonymie ergänzen sollte, ist mir schleierhaft. Beide Konzepte sind grundverschieden. Es verwirrt und verwischt nur die Definition von Konversion.


----------



## Gernot Back

Wir können ja auch mal über das Präfix "anti-" oder "anto-" selbst diskutieren. Wer strikt denkt, dass ein _Antonym _nur ist, was in derselben Kollokation wie das in Frage stehende Partnerwort auftreten kann, jemand der meint, dass alles, was _anti _ist, nicht nur das Gegenteil dessen bedeuten, sondern auch *an dessen Stelle* auftreten können muss, für den bleiben eigentlich sonst nur der _Antichrist _(der das Christentum in sein *Gegenteil *pervertierende *Stellvertreter *Christi auf Erden, also der röm.-kath. Papst) und der _Antialkoholiker _(jemand, der *statt *alkoholischer Getränke nur *nicht*-alkoholische konsumiert) als mögliche Zusammensetzungen mit dieser Vorsilbe.

Online Etymology Dictionary


----------



## berndf

Es ist mir eigentlich recht egal, welchen Ausdruck man für welches Konzept verwendet. Nur eben bitte nicht dasselbe für die Paare _lebendig-tot _und _kaufen-verkaufen_.


----------



## Kajjo

@Gernot: Ach, letztlich ist das alles nur eine Definitionsfrage -- aber klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken, wie ich immer sage. Wenn man unter Antonymie das Konzept Gegensatz versteht, dann passt das, finde ich.

@berndf: Ah ja, während ich obiges schrieb, hast du auch geantwortet, und ich stimme dir völlig zu: Egal wie man es nennt, Hauptsache klare Definitionen, die man sinnvoll und geradlinig anwenden kann. Die Begriff sind austauschbar, es geht um die Konzepte, die klar definiert sein müssen. Und Konversion und Antonymie sind eben zwei verschiedene Konzepte.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Es ist mir eigentlich recht egal, welchen Ausdruck man für welches Konzept verwendet. Nur eben bitte nicht dasselbe für die Paare _lebendig-tot _und _kaufen-verkaufen_.


Ich verwende das für beides in meinem Unterricht ständig, wenn auch nicht als Begriff "Antonym", sondern als Begriff "Gegenteil". Meistens zeichne ich dann noch ein Ungleich-Zeichen "≠" zwischen die Gegensatzpaare an die Tafel.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, als "Gegenteil" mag das auch durchgehen ... umso wichtiger ist zu erkennen, dass es verschiedene Arten von Gegenteil gibt, so eben Paare mit Konversion (ein Sachverhalt, zwei Perspektiven) und welche mit echtem Gegensatz (zwei Sachverhalte, die sich widersprechen). Wie so oft, ist das allgemeine deutsche Wort unscharf definiert und die Fremdwörter dienen dazu, sich auf bestimmte schärfere Definitionen zu einigen, also Konversion und Antonymie zu unterscheiden -- egal wie man das nun nennen mag.

Auch logische Betrachtungen dabei sollten nicht außer Acht gelassen werden. Es besteht ein Unterschied zwischen Gegensatz und logischer Verneinung, auch wenn beides salopp Gegenteil genannt werden kann. Ansonsten entsteht schnell mangelhafte Logik auch in Alltagssituationen:

_Polizist: War der Täter sehr groß?
Zeuge: Nein.
Polizist: Ah ja, der Täter war also sehr klein._

Das Gegenteil von "sehr groß" ist nicht "sehr klein", sondern eben nur "nicht sehr groß".

_Chef: Ist der Bewerber zu früh gekommen?
Sekretärin: Nein.
Chef: Ah, er ist also zu spät gekommen.
_
Das Gegenteil von "zu früh" ist "nicht zu früh", nicht aber "zu spät".

Das Gegenteil von "teuer" ist also "nicht teuer", nur der Gegensatz ist "billig". Solche vom Sinn her gegensätzlichen Wortpaare Antonyme zu nennen, ist durchaus eine nützliche Kategorisierung. Mit Konversion hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich mische mich hier erst relativ spät ein.
Eltern und Kind haben ja durchaus unterschiedliche Bedeutungen.

Es hängt sehr stark vom Kontext ab.
1. Jedes Kind hat Eltern.
2.a Ein Kind ist ein Mensch, der Eltern hat
2.b Ein Kind ist ein junger Mensch

3.a Eltern können in Bezug zu ihren Kindern gesetzt werden,
3.b Eltern können wegen ihrer Elterneigenschaften unabhängig von ihren biologischen Kindern Eltern sein  (Pflegeeltern, Adoptiveltern)

Kinder können also Eltern sein, in diesem Fall sind die Begriffe Bezeichnungen für die gleiche Person.

---
Die Eltern-Kind-Beziehung hängt vom Kontext ab:
1. Verwandtschaft
2. allgemeiner: Zum Beispiel Kinder als Schüler einer Klasse, Eltern als Menge aller Eltern der Schüler dieser Klasse.
---

Ich denke, von solchen Klassifikationen hängt es ab, ob es im gegebenen Fall eine Art Antonyme oder Synonyme sind.

"Eltern" sind zugleich eine Art Dual (Paar) und eine Art Sammelwort, je nach Kontext.

---
"Eltern" ist ein Oberbegriff für alle einzelnen Eltern und für alle Elternpaare.
Elternpaar und Eltern im engeren Sinn sind Synonyme.


----------



## berndf

Ich weiß nicht, wie uns das hier weiter bringen soll. Es geht ja nicht darum, alle Kontexte zu enumerieren, in denen entweder _Eltern_ oder _Kind_ vorkommt, sondern einzig darum das Begiffs*paar*_ Eltern-Kind_ in seiner Relation zu klassifizieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Das verstehe ich, aber was sind Eltern und was sind Kinder in diesem Paar?
Wir _können_ natürlich voraussetzen, dass wir nur jeweils ein Elternpaar und seine Kinder betrachten. 
Aber selbst hier erhalten wir Unterschiede, je nachdem, ob wir die biologische Abstammung meinen oder die gesellschaftliche Seite.
Ich denke, die Eltern-Kind-Beziehungen in diesem Sinn sind tatsächlich Familienbeziehungen. (Gibt es einen linguistischen Ausdruck für Familienbeziehungen?)


----------



## berndf

Gerade darum sehe ich nicht, wie uns die bei der Beantwortung der Frage helfen soll. Die Details der binären Relation spielen ja keine Rolle. Die Frage würde sich völlig analog bei vielen anderen asymmetrischen binären Relationen wie _Ehemann-Ehefrau, Lehrer-Schüler, Wärter-Gefangener, Vorgesetzter-Untergebener_, etc. stellen.


----------

